# 110V Starter motor repair



## Gaffer (Feb 9, 2013)

The 110v electric starter motor on my Toro 826LE has sheared all the teeth off of the starter gear. It appears that such a gear is replaceable but I can't find any one locally to repair. A new starter is almost $200, when a $20 gear and $40 in labor would probably fix it. Any clues to where that is possible?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello gaffer, welcome to SBF. have you thought about replacing the gear yourself rather than sending it to a shop


----------



## Gaffer (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes I would try to repair myself if I knew where to get the starter gear. It looks as if it is held in place by a split ring. I assume it is only splined unto the bendix shaft.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you can get one from toro, just go on their website and look up parts, you'll need the model number also, 38xxx


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Videos on starter gear replacement:

The Small Engine Doctor - YouTube


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Electric Starter*

I've changed a gear on a starter. First though is make sure the starter ring on the flywheel is ok. Doesn't take too much damage to mess them up.

This is assuming it's a Tecumseh motor, so if not correct then disregard.
Unbolt the starter from the engine, button and starter.
On the end of the starter pinion is a plastic cover, grab it and it levers off.
On the end of the shaft is a small wire clip, you need to carefully open it just a little so it comes off.
At that point, the gear, washer and spring can be removed. Be careful in how the are oriented - remove them.
Switch the gear for your new one in the parts.
I put a little white grease on the shaft to lube it.
put the gear, collar and spring back on.
Push the gear down towards the starter motor, orient that wire clip in the groove and pinch it tight with a pair of pliers.
Test it at this point. When energized, the gear should push away from the starter motor.
If all tests ok, put the plastic cover back on the end of the shaft.
Reassemble the starter to the motor and test.

If all is good, you're done. Hope that helps.

By the way, on the flywheel: Just did one and also had to replace the flywheel because the teeth were damaged because of a messed up starter. Be sure to get the right flywheel for your engine if you have to replace it. I got a used flywheel with starter ring, mine had a number cast into the inside of the flywheel and confirmed the original and replacement were the same. Also checked things like the magnets etc to insure they were in the same location.


----------



## Dael V Escher (Oct 14, 2019)

Craftsman snowblower 3/20, starter gear intact but frozen motor. finally got it all loosened up but the white plastic gear does not retract when off? In order onto the shaft, there is the pinion then a small white, thin "spacer" washer then the white plastic gear and spring then washer and retainer clip.

Seems as though the pinion is acting like a lock nut onto the white gear, thus no retraction.
Is there supposed to be another spacer between gear and pinion?


----------



## Dael V Escher (Oct 14, 2019)

cleaned oil from pinion and lubed with graphite


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Dael V Escher said:


> cleaned oil from pinion and lubed with graphite


And all is well ??

.


----------



## Dael V Escher (Oct 14, 2019)

well for that lol, choke full on to run otherwise no go. EPA carb so not sure what I can do. There isn't an air filter with this and not sure if that's intentional or not.


----------



## Dael V Escher (Oct 14, 2019)

*3/20 Starter fine, choke on only operation EPA carb*

well for that lol, the starter cleaned and lubricated (graphite on pinion), rotor contacts and found a newer heavier spring in my collection.
Errr, choke full on to run otherwise no go. EPA carb so not sure what I can do. There isn't an air filter with this and not sure if that's intentional or not.

Found a service manual today for engine.
can't/won't attach: so here's link:
https://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Te...HSK600-TVS600-Craftsman-200-Series-692508.pdf


----------



## Dael V Escher (Oct 14, 2019)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...-110v-starter-motor-repair-2.html#post1690117


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No air filter on snowblowers. Sounds like you have a dirty carb issue.

.


----------

